# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Κατάσταση τάπητα διαδρόμου

## Τρελος Επιστημονας...

Καλημέρα! 

Τελευταία βλέπω ότι το μοτέρ του διαδρόμου ζορίζεται-ζεσταίνεται ΠΟΛΥ, υπάρχει και μια μυρωδιά ας πούμε λαδιλας-πλαστικο που ζεσταίνεται και προέρχεται από το μοτέρ. 

Επειδή πολλά διαβάζω για τον τάπητα, σκέφτομαι μήπως αυτός είναι που ζοριζει το μοτέρ. Τον διάδρομο τον έχω 6-7 χρόνια, γενικά έχει δουλέψει, αλλά λάδι σιλικόνης του έβαζα πολύ συχνά. 

Αναρωτιέμαι μήπως και έχει φθαρεί πολύ πλέον ο τάπητας... Έβγαλα κάποιες φώτο, δεν φαίνεται βέβαια και πολύ καλα. Τη γνώμη σας παρακαλώ, μπας και γλυτώσουμε το μοτέρ και γενικότερα ολόκληρο το διάδρομο. 

Ευχαριστώ! 




IMG_20191121_104021706-1612x1209.jpgIMG_20191121_103922636-1612x1209.jpg

----------


## george89

Καλησπερα μονο και μονο που τον εχεις 6-7 χρονια θελει αλλαγη ακομα και με μηδεν χιλιομετρα !

----------

Τρελος Επιστημονας... (30-11-19)

----------


## Τρελος Επιστημονας...

> Καλησπερα μονο και μονο που τον εχεις 6-7 χρονια θελει αλλαγη ακομα και με μηδεν χιλιομετρα !


Ναι Γιώργο, ετσι μου είπαν κι από μαγαζί με ανταλλακτικά.

Τελικά τον άλλαξα (αλμυρή η τιμή, σχεδόν 100 ευρώ κόστισε, μόνο η αγορά του, τοποθέτηση από εμενα), και, τώρα ο διάδρομος λειτουργεί πολύ καλά

 :Smile:

----------

mikemtb73 (02-12-19)

----------

